# Live now! Kevin Hays and Feliks Zemdegs LIVE Q&A and 5x5



## Hays (Mar 13, 2014)

*Kevin Hays and Feliks Zemdegs LIVE Q&A and 5x5*

Thanks everyone for watching! If you didn't get to see it you can still watch it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmD1tnCjmrc


It's the once in a lifetime chance you may never get again event of the century!!!!!!

Gather round as you get the firsthand experience of seeing your 2 favorite cubers (sorry Mats) duke it out in rematch we've all been waiting for since the legendary, yet tragic and untimely demise of Feliks in World Championship 5x5 finals 2013!!!

BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE!

Do you have a burning question you've been waiting for years to ask Feliks or Kevin??
Do you like chocolate or vanilla ice cream better?
Why hasn't Feliks gotten a haircut yet?
How is it possible that you two dashing young men don't have girlfriends?
And for the love of god, what type of stickers do you use?!?!?!?

All of these questions and many more will be answered at the Google+/YouTube live event extravaganza this Friday, March 14th, at 6:00PM PST!!!!!






Actually though, we thought it would be cool to host a hangout where we would just have some fun competition and answer any questions you guys might have for us. It'll be starting at 6:00PM PST (I'll post other time zones below) on March 14, this Friday. We'll be open to do any races you guys want us to do and will be answering pretty much any questions ranging from getting fast at cubing to the things I mentioned above.

If you want to watch, simply go to Feliks' YouTube channel when, or slightly before the event starts, go to videos and it will show up. There will be an annotation on the video to ask questions if you want, and you can also comment as we will be checking those as well. We'll also post the link here once it starts. 

Also there should be someway to get to it from Google+ but no one knows how to work that website.

Looking forward to it!

Hays

4:00PM PST 
7:00PM EST
11:00PM GMT
And then yeah from GMT I hope you know your time zone.


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

hahaha brilliant write-up.

Hopefully it won't be too glitchy 

Also, google plus is where you'll be able to post questions and stuff, it'll just live stream at the same time on youtube.


----------



## kcl (Mar 13, 2014)

Does this include a two for one offer if I call now?


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 13, 2014)

OMGOMGOMG #hype


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 13, 2014)

This is great! I can't wait. I demand to know why Feliks has not had his haircut!!!!


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

> How is it possible that you two dashing young men don't have girlfriends?


Notice how it says "you two" but it was kevin who wrote that 

this is gonna be epic! 
Feliks - the guy who has been 3x3 master since the time of the dinosaurs. 
Kevin - The high order puzzle master that keeps the US afloat for world records!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 13, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> Notice how it says "you two" but it was kevin who wrote that



Yeah, but he wrote it as if it was from us asking questions. This is going to be an awesome showdown though!


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 13, 2014)

jesus everyone is doing these things now...


----------



## DavidCip86 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm still wondering how feliks makes his rice pudding...


----------



## stormskater216 (Mar 13, 2014)

Have you considered using twitch.tv instead?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gonna miss it #timezoneproblems :/


----------



## tx789 (Mar 13, 2014)

Why does Feliks need a haircut, he got short hair. 

Also will we finally get an answer about his rice pudding?


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

stormskater216 said:


> Have you considered using twitch.tv instead?



Yes. It looks too hard to do 2 person streams. Also, the entire live stream on google+ will also be available on my youtube after the show.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 13, 2014)

Interested about the rice pudding and the cubing parts.
Will watch.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 13, 2014)

Rice pudding recipe nao!


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

Please tell me you are pursuing a career in marketing/advertising


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2014)

Sounds boring, unless you use a proper live chat option like irc/twitchtv.

A good option would be having Feliks half the screen Kevin half the screen unlike Chris vs Jay.


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Sounds boring, unless you use a proper live chat option like irc/twitchtv.
> 
> A good option would be having Feliks half the screen Kevin half the screen unlike Chris vs Jay.



^Kevin, he's killing the hype!


----------



## ottozing (Mar 13, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> A good option would be having Feliks half the screen Kevin half the screen unlike Chris vs Jay.



If we had known how to, we would have. We really wanted to do it like that


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2014)

ottozing said:


> If we had known how to, we would have. We really wanted to do it like that



I said like 10 times D:<<<

Anyway, I'm not saying it'll be bad, I might not be able to watch it regardless, just that personally I think having an active irc, and having splitscreen would make it far better.


----------



## kcl (Mar 13, 2014)

Guys, I know it's not ideal but possibly consider tinychat. I used it a while back and it's decent..


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't mind how it's done as long as it happens. But for the twitch option you both would have your own twitch streams up with the same delay on while in like a skype call or something and http://www.dualstreamnow.com/ would let you create a link for both streams. Then people can watch both or full screen one and people mute one of the streams so there is no dual audio.


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 13, 2014)

If I'm not able to watch the Q&A, would it be possible to post the questions and answers /best questions and answers into this or another thread in Speedsolving?


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> If I'm not able to watch the Q&A, would it be possible to post the questions and answers /best questions and answers into this or another thread in Speedsolving?



The full recording will be on youtube.


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 13, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> The full recording will be on youtube.


Ok nice


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 13, 2014)

What time is is then in in amsterdam bruxxeles paris etc?


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh nice, I have it during break at school.


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 13, 2014)

This should be very fun to watch. Maybe Kevin can take his 2-7 relay crown back.


----------



## dbax0999 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet I hope they do an underwater relay race.


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> What time is is then in in amsterdam bruxxeles paris etc?



2am for Amsterdam. It'd be very hard to accommodate Australia, America, and Europe, although I guess we could start a few hours earlier, I'll ask Kevin.


----------



## UB (Mar 13, 2014)

Um, It is said that 1:AM GMT
Lets say my timezone is GMT 5, so what will be the time in my place when this will be going on? 6 AM ??


----------



## raaedahm23 (Mar 13, 2014)

UB said:


> Um, It is said that 1:AM GMT
> Lets say my timezone is GMT 5, so what will be the time in my place when this will be going on? 6 AM ??



+5 or -5? 
If +5 then 6am, if -5 then 8pm


----------



## Fawn (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't worry Feliks, I'll be sure to make more beautiful photoshop masterpieces in preparation for the battle. On a side note: your facial expressions on your 2nd 5.66 solve make some funny screenshots. Man, that sounded creepy.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2014)

Jim said:


> Don't worry Feliks, I'll be sure to make more beautiful photoshop masterpieces in preparation for the battle. On a side note: your facial expressions on your 2nd 5.66 solve make some funny screenshots. Man, that sounded creepy.



I have some (blurry) pictures of him when a newstation was asking him to look at another cubing menacingly. Do you want these? I think they'd be useful.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 13, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I said like 10 times D:<<<
> 
> Anyway, I'm not saying it'll be bad, I might not be able to watch it regardless, just that personally I think having an active irc, and having splitscreen would make it far better.



Partypooper


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 13, 2014)

are you guys gonna make out


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2014)

Hays said:


> How is it possible that you two dashing young men don't have girlfriends?





Kirjava said:


> are you guys gonna make out



You're onto something.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 13, 2014)

Is there any footage of Feliks' fail on the 5x5 solve? (I've searched and found nothing) It may sound cruel, but hey, Kevin put up his epic 6x6 fail (among many, many others  )


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Is there any footage of Feliks' fail on the 5x5 solve? (I've searched and found nothing) It may sound cruel, but hey, Kevin put up his epic 6x6 fail (among many, many others  )



Yeah just uploaded this as an unlisted video - the footage isn't great.

EDIT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vdvW7yqsh0


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 13, 2014)

It says "The uploader has not made this video available"


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

maybe this will work https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vdvW7yqsh0


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 13, 2014)

No, it just says the same thing:/


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 13, 2014)

It's still saying the "The uploader has not made this video available."

Edit: Ninja'ed.


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> No, it just says the same thing:/



that's so weird, I put it as unlisted, which means that anyone with the link can watch it. I'll sort it out.

edit: here you go


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 13, 2014)

Sweet.

What was the time roughly anyway?


----------



## Faz (Mar 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Sweet.
> 
> What was the time roughly anyway?



It would've been a 57


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 13, 2014)

Man that is painful. Gen3 timers suck.

I look forward to the Q&A anyway.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah, that is disappointing. It's not as bad as a complete explosion though like Kevin's was. Are you guys gonna do another 2-7 relay?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

It would be awesome if I could watch . . . 
#europetimezoneproblems argh!  Maybe you can move it?


----------



## Kusntestos (Mar 13, 2014)

I have the same problem, but I think I will watch the video in the morning.


----------



## Hays (Mar 13, 2014)

UPDATE: Will now start at 4:00PM PST on Friday 3/14. This will hopefully allow more people in Europe to watch as it will now be streaming at 11:00PM GMT, which isn't too unreasonable.

Don't worry, we won't be changing it again so this is final.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 13, 2014)

Hays said:


> UPDATE: Will now start at 4:00PM PST. This will hopefully allow more people in Europe to watch as it will now be streaming at 11:00PM GMT, which isn't too unreasonable.
> 
> Don't worry, we won't be changing it again so this is final.







Spoiler



NO THAT MEANS I'LL MISS THE FIRST HOUR AND A HALF DUE TO WORK.

CHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACKCHANGEITBACK


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'd love to see a 2-7 relay AO5.  Definitely also some 6x6 and 7x7 stuff. It's been so long since either of you had a comp with 6x6 or 7x7, and it'll be nice to see some more sub WR times on those. Looking forward to this already.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

I almost friggin [email protected]#$ myself because I thought I missed it... 7:00 PM eastern time just to let others know.


----------



## stormskater216 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hays said:


> UPDATE: Will now start at 4:00PM PST. This will hopefully allow more people in Europe to watch as it will now be streaming at 11:00PM GMT, which isn't too unreasonable.
> 
> Don't worry, we won't be changing it again so this is final.



Wait so 4:00PM PST today, or March 14th?


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 13, 2014)

14th


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Mar 13, 2014)

6PM Central Daylight Time for anyone wondering. 

I guess I can miss WWE now


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome, can't wait. So where are you going to post the link to the stream?


----------



## Hays (Mar 14, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> Awesome, can't wait. So where are you going to post the link to the stream?



You'll be able to find the link on Feliks' YouTube channel when it starts. If you're subscribed you should automatically get an update. Also we will post it here when the event starts.


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hays said:


> You'll be able to find the link on Feliks' YouTube channel when it starts. If you're subscribed you should automatically get an update. Also we will post it here when the event starts.



Sweet, can't wait!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 14, 2014)

How long do you guys think that it will be?


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Mar 14, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> I almost friggin [email protected]#$ myself because I thought I missed it... 7:00 PM eastern time just to let others know.



You're a "cuber" that almost had a "rage".


----------



## patrickcuber (Mar 14, 2014)

why are you two so awsome


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 14, 2014)

Wait...this isn't reasonable at all, this means that I have to wake up before 7:00 AM on a Saturday morning...


----------



## Faz (Mar 14, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Wait...this isn't reasonable at all, this means that I have to wake up before 7:00 AM on a Saturday morning...



Haha, once again, the whole stream will be available on youtube if you can't watch it live.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 14, 2014)

I will be asking you question and stuff and it is more fun to watch live then watching offline like a couch potato 


fazrulz said:


> Haha, once again, the whole stream will be available on youtube if you can't watch it live.



Dude I have to get up at 4:00 AM on saturday morening if I want to watch it 


brian724080 said:


> Wait...this isn't reasonable at all, this means that I have to wake up before 7:00 AM on a Saturday morning...


----------



## raaedahm23 (Mar 14, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Dude I have to get up at 4:00 AM on saturday morening if I want to watch it


How about you stay up till 4?  
Thats what I'm gonna do :3


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 14, 2014)

raaedahm23 said:


> How about you stay up till 4?
> Thats what I'm gonna do :3



I'd rather stay till four than wake up at seven.


----------



## Iggy (Mar 14, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Wait...this isn't reasonable at all, this means that I have to wake up before 7:00 AM on a Saturday morning...



It starts at 7 AM for me too, but I can't miss this


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Iggy said:


> It starts at 7 AM for me too, but I can't miss this



Hah, here in Singapore, it's at 7am too. But I probably won't see it live because I'm too tired...


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 14, 2014)

yey i can watch it now


----------



## MrDemir (Mar 14, 2014)

Last 15mins.


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 14, 2014)

where do you watch it?>???


----------



## JKNK (Mar 14, 2014)

feliks said he'd post a link on his youtube page and speedsolving


----------



## Hays (Mar 14, 2014)

It's live now! We'll be actually starting in 3 minutes. 

Watch here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmD1tnCjmrc


----------



## Faz (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmD1tnCjmrc&feature=share

or just go to my youtube page. From there you can go to the google + Q+A too.


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 14, 2014)

HI FELIKS ARE YOU GOING TO TAKE ME TO MCDONALDS AT NATS?


----------



## kcl (Mar 14, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> HI FELIKS ARE YOU GOING TO TAKE ME TO MCDONALDS AT NATS?



Oh rami you know you just want it for the play place


----------



## Ollie (Mar 14, 2014)

the longer I watched the stronger my man crush for Kevin grew, good advice about alg learning too


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 14, 2014)

Damn he fly



Spoiler


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 14, 2014)

DAT COMEBACK DO


----------



## Soren333 (Mar 15, 2014)

Where do we ask the questions?


----------



## jeff081692 (Mar 15, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> Where do we ask the questions?



https://plus.google.com/s/feliks


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 15, 2014)

Feliks just had a sub 40 2-4 during the 2-7 relay and a 1:33 2-5


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2014)

That was good fun, I'm hoping that these things happen a bit more often in the cubing community.

Here's the full show: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmD1tnCjmrc


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 15, 2014)

You guys skipped my question!!  That was still a ton of fun to watch!


----------



## Phillip1847 (Mar 15, 2014)

This was really fun. It would be cool to do it with mats and seb and maybe some other people too.


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2014)

Almost 3 hrs long??? How am I supposed to find the time to watch that?

More importantly, shouldn't you be studying Feliks?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes said:


> Damn he fly
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Well... for a white guy.


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2014)

Dene said:


> Almost 3 hrs long??? How am I supposed to find the time to watch that?
> 
> More importantly, shouldn't you be studying Feliks?



You could probably just listen to 3/4 of it, we only did like 10 5x5 solves, 5 7x7 solves, and a 2-7 relay.


----------



## Dene (Mar 15, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> You could probably just listen to 3/4 of it, we only did like 10 5x5 solves, 5 7x7 solves, and a 2-7 relay.



ocool tnx dat makes it soooo much shorta. Mebe I'll "listen" at the Formula 1 tomorrow


----------

